# Kinda unhappy but dealing with it... for now



## JackalR (3/9/14)

Sup gents and lady gents 


New to the forum as well as quite the noob in terms of vaping as well. Dont know why but I still refer to vaping as taking a drag  

Anyways the story so far...

I bought a itaste mvp 2.0 from vapeking, the kit that comes with the iclear 30. Started off well wnd great then after two weeks of usage alot of juice would collect in the battery cavity and it would either gurgle or become completely blocked. So it became an issue of cleaning it quite often to vape and I imagine that I wasted alot of juice in the process...

I went to vapeking to try new flavours and mentioned my problem and they said that it sounds like the head is finished (bear in mind that I dont use the device as much. 3 ml liquid lasts about 2 days). So it was suggested that I buy replacement heads which I did on the spot. 

Got home took everything apart, cleaned it in vodka, dried it out and put in new head and juice. Now theres even more leakage than before. I can maybe vape 3 to 4 times before it becomes completely blocked and theres alot more wastage. 

Could it be that I got a faulty clearomizer? There were suggestions that it could be the 2 o rings that are worn but but checked and they do seal. When I fill up with juice I use a syringe with needle to make absolutely sure that I dont get any juice in the pin hole where the vape comes out (plastic or silicone cover that goes over the head. 

I have emailed vapeking and am waiting for response just wanted to know if anyone else here had similar issues.

I also see that most guys say the iclear is not a great clearomizer, so what would you guys suggest getting for the itaste mvp 2.0 bearing in mind that I am still very much a noob so please no complicated build your own coil systems 

Appreciate any advice 

JackalR

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ricgt (3/9/14)

Hey @JackalR welcome to the forum!

Nice move on getting the MVP, good device. Maybe think about ditching the iclear and getting yourself a Kanger aerotank or nautilus mini.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Nightfearz (3/9/14)

Personally I agree that I don't like the iclear. That said any number of other clearos will work well. A cheap but very reliable option is the evod head. even though I have moved to RTA's I still use the evod from time to time. the evod coils is cheap, easily cleanable and easily rebuildable should you wish to save even more money
The nautilus mini is awesome although as you will read on the forum, you either hate it or love it. (coils can also be rebuilt)
Kangertech also has a number of options, but if you can afford it, go for something with airflow.


----------



## Reinhardt (3/9/14)

Hello and welcome!

I would suggest getting a Airotank. Mini, Mega what ever. They are brilliant little attys. Their coils are also interchangeable and when you decide to go into building your own coils they are also easily rebuilt . Just a question. What power are you vaping at? I can remember me vaping at to low power for the "hardness" of me pulling on the device and that always caused it to gurgle.
I have also heard lots of good things about the Aspire Nautlis. Might also be something to look at.


----------



## annemarievdh (3/9/14)

Welcome to the forum @JackalR 

Congrats on vaping and getting yourself a MVP.

I would say get yourself a MiniProtank 3, I just love my mpt3 on my MVP.


----------



## rogue zombie (3/9/14)

Also just keep in mind the new KangerTech Genitank range should be launching any day now.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Reinhardt (3/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Welcome to the forum @JackalR
> 
> Congrats on vaping and getting yourself a MVP.
> 
> I would say get yourself a MiniProtank 3, I just love my mpt3 on my MVP.


Protank 3 mini and Airotank is exactly the same. The only difference is that with the Airotank you can adjust your airflow so it makes it better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/9/14)

Welcome to the forum @JackalR 

Not sure why such an amazing device such as the MVP is bundled with that Clearo, which many say give problems. I didn't even try mine.

But don't be too unhappy - that MVP is a truly amazing mod with oustanding battery life. It even has a forum dedicated to it under the hardware section - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/The-MVP-Box/

As for what atomiser to put on top of it, I think all the above suggestions are good.
I ran my MVP for ages on a KangerTech Protank 2 Mini (single coil Clearo) for ages - with really good results.
Since then, the Mini Protank 3 and Aerotank have come out.
I found the mPT3 a bit too airy - I preferred the slightly tighter draw on the mPT2 
Haven't tried the Aerotank - but many folk do like it a lot.
I think with either of these you can't really go wrong.
I also used the humble EVOD1, which performs beautifully. 

All the best and tell us what you decided on and how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigK (3/9/14)

I own an evod, aerotank mini, aerotank V2, Nautilus Mini, Protank Mini 3 and a full size Nautilus. I'd rate them as follows:


Nautilus Mini
Aerotank Mini
Aerotank V2
Protank Mini 3
Evod
Nautilus (Full Size)
The difference between the Nautilus Mini and Aerotank Mini is minimal but the slightly bigger juice capacity on the Nautilus helps and id say the flavor is a bit better. Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (3/9/14)

I had a iclear 30b and also ditched it because of leaking. I am now on a kayfun and loving every minute of it. I have tried some of the kangers like the protank mini 3 and aerotank and really liked it a lot.
Just another observation I would get a tank with side air intake or side air adjustment intake to keep the juice out of the 510 connection and electronics.

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


----------



## JackalR (3/9/14)

Wow thanks for all the replies. Indeed very happy with the mvp not so much the iclear. Was looking at getting the nautilus mini anyways just wanted to know if it was faulty equipment. Voltage at 4.5 and wattage at 9. Resistance of the head according to mvp display is 2.1 which is weird cus the head it came with varied from 1.9 to 2


----------



## WHeunis (3/9/14)

JackalR said:


> Wow thanks for all the replies. Indeed very happy with the mvp not so much the iclear. Was looking at getting the nautilus mini anyways just wanted to know if it was faulty equipment. Voltage at 4.5 and wattage at 9. Resistance of the head according to mvp display is 2.1 which is weird cus the head it came with varied from 1.9 to 2


 
Unfortunately that is just a thing, with most if not ALL commercial coil heads.
You can at any time assume that variance will be 0.1 to either side of the intended resistance - in your case, 2.0 Ohm.


----------



## Alex (3/9/14)

I think the humble evod is a great atomizer for the price, and would certainly be my choice, with regards non rebuild ables.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Agent X (3/9/14)

JackalR said:


> Sup gents and lady gents
> 
> 
> New to the forum as well as quite the noob in terms of vaping as well. Dont know why but I still refer to vaping as taking a drag
> ...


Hey Jackal, welcome.
I have an itaste mvp and have had this reliable device for a couple of months now, when i purchased it i was advised to buy the aerotank, and believe me that really made a difference. Get the new aerotank or aerotank mini or mega, either way you wont have that gurgling problem anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JackalR (4/9/14)

Thanks guys its a toss up between the aerotank or the nautilus. Ive bought everything from vapeking so id like to continue to do so. Or do you guys recommend fasttech even though they slow on delivery


----------



## Nightfearz (4/9/14)

If you want to upgrade your experience, stick with Vapeking for now. the other vendors on this forum also sells reputable stuff so you can use them too. Stabilize your vape experience, then start experimenting with stuff from abroad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JackalR (4/9/14)

Looking at either the aspire mini nautilus (authentic) or the kanger aerotank mini dual coil my question is will these fit on the itaste mvp 2.0 and im guessing but asking anyways will the vape be better in terms of flavour and cloud density


----------



## JackalR (4/9/14)

Also I see they have clones. What would the pros and cons be of using clone tanks


----------



## Rellik (4/9/14)

I purchased an Aerotank2 for my MVP from Vapeking. Now I can't leave home without that combo......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JackalR (4/9/14)

And a follow up question. What liquids would you guys recommend from vapeking in terms of vapeking e-liquids, vapeking elixers and the five pawns. I went there the other day and they said that they don't stock the five pawns anymore so where else can I get


----------



## Ricgt (4/9/14)

@JackalR bud stay away from clones until you get a feel for whats what. If I could do it again with the MVP I would get a Nautilus Mini with a 5 pack of coils and be done with it. The aerotank is good but personally I feel the new Nautilus Mini with the BVC coils is just a bit better in terms of flavour and vapour production for me.

From vapeking the vape elixir juice range is top notch. But then also check out craft vapour. All this info is subjective so its up to you which direction you take.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightfearz (4/9/14)

JackalR said:


> And a follow up question. What liquids would you guys recommend from vapeking in terms of vapeking e-liquids, vapeking elixers and the five pawns. I went there the other day and they said that they don't stock the five pawns anymore so where else can I get


eciggies stock 5 pawns, only 18mg though


----------



## BumbleBee (4/9/14)

Five Pawns is available from eciggies.co.za and vapemob.co.za

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Agent X (4/9/14)

I would suggest vapour mountain, and try monroe from the legends range, their juice is top quality at great prices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JackalR (26/9/14)

BigK said:


> I own an evod, aerotank mini, aerotank V2, Nautilus Mini, Protank Mini 3 and a full size Nautilus. I'd rate them as follows:
> 
> 
> Nautilus Mini
> ...



Sorry guys been away for some time. Are these heads compatible with the itaste mvp or do I need a converter?


----------



## Andre (26/9/14)

JackalR said:


> Sorry guys been away for some time. Are these heads compatible with the itaste mvp or do I need a converter?


They are all compatible. My vote also goes to the Mini Aspire Nautilus.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JackalR (26/9/14)

Best place to order from?


----------



## JackalR (26/9/14)

And whats the capacity of the nautilus mini


----------



## Andre (27/9/14)

JackalR said:


> Best place to order from?


Probably eciggies for you: http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/Original-MINI-Aspire-Nautilus-BVC-MINI
Remember some extra coils: http://eciggies.co.za/Aspire-Nautilus-BVC-Coils-Mini-AND-Mega-X5-PACK


JackalR said:


> And whats the capacity of the nautilus mini


2 ml


----------



## JackalR (3/10/14)

Wow, just wow. Got my nautilus mini yesterday. Loaded up with some dragon juice (the energy drink one), put it on my mvp, forgot to turn down voltage and amps. Nearly set my lungs on fire with how much this head hits. Amazing tech this. Still playing around with the power to get right hit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (5/10/14)

Enjoy @JackalR !
Great device that Nautilus Mini
Hope you got some spare coils


----------

